# Middle Fork from Boundary in September



## obeyriver (May 11, 2011)

Our group has a MF permit for September 6. I have run down from Boundary with loaded rafts at 1.65 on the Middle Fork Lodge gauge. We spent a fair amount of time running up on rocks, but it was not epic suffering. However, the river is looking really low at the moment. Today it looks to be at 1.49 ft. and 500 cfs at Middle Fork Lodge. No doubt it will be lower by our launch date. Does anyone have a report on the difficulty of their Boundary to Indian Creek run in the last couple of weeks? We are trying to make a decision about whether to just fly everything into Indian Creek.


----------



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

Boundary Fire


Has anyone heard about this fire or have any further updates?? "The Boundary Fire (August 10): The fire is located approximately two (2) miles west of Boundary Creek Boat Launch on the Middle Fork Ranger District in the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness. The fire is estimated at 204...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

gergmorg said:


> Boundary Fire
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard about this fire or have any further updates?? "The Boundary Fire (August 10): The fire is located approximately two (2) miles west of Boundary Creek Boat Launch on the Middle Fork Ranger District in the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness. The fire is estimated at 204...
> ...


Boundary is closed. Your only option is to fly in downstream.


----------



## Count Me In (Jul 13, 2021)

lhowemt said:


> Boundary is closed. Your only option is to fly in downstream.


Did I miss something? Your launch date is Sept 6? almost a month away. A lot can change in a month long forest fire. I am a optimist so maybe Boundary will be open by then and hopefully my launch of 8-31, cause we plan to come off the top short of flows of 1.4 or below. Pack light, go back pack style, fly all the goodies into ... and float a wilderness river. Cheers to your trip!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Count Me In said:


> Did I miss something?


I don't know? I gave a status update to the comment about the fire that didn't mention the closure.


----------



## cheeze (Jan 7, 2021)

obeyriver said:


> Does anyone have a report on the difficulty of their Boundary to Indian Creek run in the last couple of weeks?


I launched July 30th from Boundary at 1.56 ft. It was also "a fair amount of time running up on rocks, but not epic suffering." We flew lots of heavy stuff to Indian but I'm glad we ran the top. Camped at Joe Bump Cabin night 1, which was a long day, then at Dolly Lake night 2, a lot shorter. Chutes and Powerhouse were.....memorable runs. Have a great trip.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Just got off the river today, but took packrafts and left big boats at home. Launched at 1.49. Another group launched with 14 and 16’ rafts and IMO were loaded heavier than i would. We caught them by velvet and they were demoralized with two boats needing repairs. They stayed at Trail Cr just below us. Day 2 we paddled by at 9am, they were repairing boats. We stayed at Dolly they had Pistol Cr. They finally made it by dolly and we’re exhausted with boats needing repaired again. 

Outfitters were still deadheading but all boats were completely empty. I talked with a couple guides and it was a lot of work for them also. They were able to get 18s down but empty. I scratched my head a few times on how I’d get my 156R thru some spots. The chutes looked challenging. One of the guides said it took the group that needed repairs 2.5 hrs to get their 6 boats thru the chutes.

If you go from the top, i recommend flying a lot of gear in. Also watch Zack’s YouTube video on deadheading. Under 1.5’ gets skinnier.


----------



## obeyriver (May 11, 2011)

cnalder said:


> Just got off the river today, but took packrafts and left big boats at home. Launched at 1.49. Another group launched with 14 and 16’ rafts and IMO were loaded heavier than i would. We caught them by velvet and they were demoralized with two boats needing repairs. They stayed at Trail Cr just below us. Day 2 we paddled by at 9am, they were repairing boats. We stayed at Dolly they had Pistol Cr. They finally made it by dolly and we’re exhausted with boats needing repaired again.
> 
> Outfitters were still deadheading but all boats were completely empty. I talked with a couple guides and it was a lot of work for them also. They were able to get 18s down but empty. I scratched my head a few times on how I’d get my 156R thru some spots. The chutes looked challenging. One of the guides said it took the group that needed repairs 2.5 hrs to get their 6 boats thru the chutes.
> 
> If you go from the top, i recommend flying a lot of gear in. Also watch Zack’s YouTube video on deadheading. Under 1.5’ gets skinnier.


Sounds like a good year to fly everything in to Indian Creek. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow. I’m going in late October...wonder if I can get conditions under 1.0’? I could do the first bicycle descent of the Middle.


----------



## modernmtn_man (Aug 15, 2021)

check the salmon challis national park page. theyre updating every day. im supposed to run a dead head tomorrow and it looks like we're flying in to indian creek. pretty bummed but still stoked to fly in.


----------



## kmcanoeist (Feb 16, 2011)

Flying into Indian for my early September launch, a first for our group... have launched previously at 1.5 from the top but we figured below 1.5 the risks outweigh the delight of those first 25 miles, plus the boundary fire logistics. Looking forward to flying over that country in a small plane, hope we can see it through the smoke.


----------



## Achilles Man (Feb 17, 2021)

Yep, we launch on 9/11 and planning on flying into Indian - but also holding out hope that the river comes up. The fire logistics add another dimension to the planning - especially since we are planning on driving from Eagle the morning of the launch.


----------

